# So I was sitting in a restaurant..



## VDG (Dec 23, 2012)

So I was sitting in a restaurant eating a meal with my new girlfriend when I heard a young waitress shout,
"Quick, are there any doctors here ??".
I stood up and said "I'm not a Doctor but I am first aid trained what's the problem?"
"There is a young lady choking and she needs help do you know what to do?", she replied.
"Of course I know, I usually just back up a couple of inches"


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------

